# Ch. Ormar Back'N Black ("Onyx")



## whitepoodles

*Cole X Lola puppy ("Tux")*

This is Mr. "Tux", one of Cole and Lola's puppies.
We are very pleased with what Cole & Lola produced for us. They are all very pretty and sound with wonderful temperaments. Cole did good !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

WOW and WOW!!! Beautiful kids! I love the white puppy. Handsome, handsome little polar bear! Congrats on how well Onyx has done!


----------



## whitepoodles

Cherie:
Thanks so much for your kind comments. Your pups out of your current litter are beautiful.. I really like their heads and beautiful color. I am also glad you kept a bitch to show and go on with.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

whitepoodles said:


> Cherie:
> Thanks so much for your kind comments. Your pups out of your current litter are beautiful.. I really like their heads and beautiful color. I am also glad you kept a bitch to show and go on with.


Thank you Ora!!!! We will see if her co-owner is up for the showing, but hopefully she will get titled in something. She is a lovely girl. A couple of the boys just knocked my socks off this litter, and I do have an interest in one of them, so we will see how he develops.

Nina is a pretty girl. You should share those glorious photos of her and her Daddy Cole playing in the snow. Sooooooo adorable!


----------



## spoowhisperer

Wow Wow Wow! Super super handsome! Please keep posting photos of him as you get them, can't get enough of him! And the puppy, what a lovely face!


----------



## whitepoodles

Spoowhisperer: Thank you for the nice comments.

Here are some photos of Cole playing with his daughter "Nina" the female I kept out of that litter. They had a ball in the snow today. 
We have a TON of snow here and I envy all the southerners for having sunshine and beach !!! send some our way here in the freezing north :))

Photos to come soon


----------



## whitepoodles

*Cole & daughter "Nina" playing in the snow today.*

Here are Cole and Nina playing catch me in the snow.


----------



## Sapphire-Light

Congrats!! Onix is so handsome and impressive grooming. :adore:

I hope to get a standard some day, but as my current experience I don't think I can keep the grooming :behindsofa: , maybe in the future, as I'm new to showing and learning with my first show dog, I will wait until I get more experience to deside if I can have one.


----------



## cbrand

Beautiful. Is he going to show in the US?


----------



## whitepoodles

Saphire Light: Grooming needs on a poodle especially a standard is a big job. Not everyone is able or capable of doing it unless they are very dedicated and quite perseverant with this task.

Puppies which are shown need bathing and coat conditioning on a weekly basis and you cant miss a bath and take a chance for the coat to get dirty, or it will break and/or mat.

LOL my hands are certainly testimony to how much work it takes, and my back as well. Pain in both...


Carol: Thanks.. yes he will be finished in the U.S. He will be shown at PCA and then start his show career following PCA. I still do not know who to send him to.. Any suggestions ?


----------



## cbrand

whitepoodles said:


> Carol: Thanks.. yes he will be finished in the U.S. He will be shown at PCA and then start his show career following PCA. I still do not know who to send him to.. Any suggestions ?


Laurel Berg. She would LOVE to have a real flyer to campaign. She grooms beautifully and her handling is extraordinary (did you know she started in Poodles when she put an OTCH on a Mini?). Also, client dogs live loose in her home.


----------



## whitepoodles

Carol:
Believe me I thought of Laurel Berg many a times,, but I was not sure if I can send him to her given she is SO far away and when Onyx will need to come back he will have to be shipped and this will be in the dead of summer months and flights during that season are so scarce. 

If I have to wait fo rhim to come back home after finishing in the U.S. with Laurel all the way from where she lives I will have to wait for the embargo to lift on live stock shipping until September and I will end up paying an arm and a leg in boareding and coat care fees to Laurel..

So, I am damn if I do and damn if I dont that is why I must find a handler who is no more than 15 hours drive from Montreal. Do you know of any you would trust ?


----------



## whitepoodles

Carol:
One more thing, Laurel usually comes to PCA, will she be there in April of 2011? If so I may speak to her about this possibility and see what she thinks.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## pudel luv

CONGRATULATIONS to ONYX ! 

What a beautiful boy. Look forward to seeing him at PCA :smile:.

And, who can resist white poodles in the snow ... stunning.

COLE and NINA are magnificent !


----------



## whitepoodles

Pudle Luv :

Thanks so much for your nice comments.

The wht. male puppy ("Tux") pictured here was sold as a pet inspite of being graded as a show puppy.

His brother "Joker" was sold to a client, an ex poodle handler from the U.S. now residing in Toronto (Cda.) on a co -ownership and he will be showing him at PCA this coming April.


----------



## CelticKitti

Oh I can't wait to see all the dogs at PCA!! I am soo lucky to live so close and can just drop by when I'd like. A WHOLE WEEK OF POODLES!!!


----------



## faerie

well all your dogs are awesome. amazing.

love seeing cole all happy and doggie now.


----------



## whitepoodles

Celtic Kitty & Faerie:

Thanks for your comments. 

I am looking forward to PCA as well. We never go there to win, but to see beautiful poodles of all three varieties, enjoy meeting and re meeting good friends and poodle lovers from all over the world, learning about what other breeders are doing in their lines and raiding the beautiful booths with poodley merchandize and Oh those jewlery items and Danyquest sculptures. 

Heaven on earth !!

See you there in April .


----------



## cbrand

whitepoodles said:


> Carol:
> Believe me I thought of Laurel Berg many a times,, but I was not sure if I can send him to her given she is SO far away and when Onyx will need to come back he will have to be shipped and this will be in the dead of summer months and flights during that season are so scarce.
> 
> If I have to wait fo rhim to come back home after finishing in the U.S. with Laurel all the way from where she lives I will have to wait for the embargo to lift on live stock shipping until September and I will end up paying an arm and a leg in boareding and coat care fees to Laurel..


Is it really that hard to ship dogs into Montreal? In Colorado, our summertime evening temperatures get down to the high 60s-low 70s almost every night so it is not that hard to ship a dog out in the morning.

I don't think Laurel will go to PCA this year. I'm not sure she has anything to show and I don't think any of her clients plan to send a dog.

I really think you should consider Laurel. She takes very good care of the dogs. If Onyx came out in mid May, he would have a local show to attend almost every weekend through July and a number of those shows typically have majors in dogs. Plus, he would be very competitive against our local Poodles so there is the opportunity to pick up BOV and group placements.


----------



## Chagall's mom

*whitepoodles:* A double, no make that _triple_ joy: Congrats to you and beautiful Onyx; what a peace of Heaven that Mr. Tux is, and _so glad_ to see you posting again. I know your mom is looking down from above grinning from ear to ear, prouder than punch of you and your magnificent spoos. Darn, how I wish Canada was closer to NJ--I wanna get my hands on your poodles! (They would, however, have pink lipstick stains on them from all my kisses.)


----------



## whitepoodles

Carol:
Makes sense to me. I am going to look into it and see what I can do.

I know that Michael Pawassarat mentioned how lovely Onyx is and liked him even from photos I sent to one of his clients when he was 8 weeks old.

I was thinking about Michael as he is not far from Montreal and is within driving distance and can do a fair share of winning in his area as he is equal to the other top handlers who frequent that area with their show dogs.

How I wish that winning with any dog will only depend on the quality of the dog and not necessarily on who is on the end of the leash.. But such is life in the dog world....what can we do.. we all take our chances when showing our dogs to win and also lose.

Thanks again for good suggestions.


----------



## Ms Stella

*I love #2*



whitepoodles said:


> Here are Cole and Nina playing catch me in the snow.


They looks so beautiful in front of the brown fense and with the gorgeous snow on your evergreens..looks like a postcard for winter wonderland


----------



## whitepoodles

Ms Stella: Thanks so much for the nice comments.


Chagall's mom:

Thank you.. I am sure you are right my mom is definitely looking from above In fact I named my white girl out of Cole and Lola "Nina" in memory of my wonderful mom.
I hope Nina will excell in the show ring and will make my mom and me proud.


----------



## pudlemom

*I love #2 too*



Ms Stella said:


> They looks so beautiful in front of the brown fense and with the gorgeous snow on your evergreens..looks like a postcard for winter wonderland


:dito: I hope you don't mind but I made this my desktop back ground,I will never have this beautiful background for my Spoos just sand and lots of it!


----------



## whitepoodles

Pudelmom:

NO problem, LOLOL feel free to use the photo anytime you wish. 
I will tell you thought that I would love to have beach, ocean and lots of sand on my desktop.

I LOVE Florida, my parents used to own a condo on Galt Ocean Mile Drive in Ft. Lauderdale years ago and sold it once my dad passed away. It was a beautiful Beach front building and a great vacation spot for us during the winter. I miss those days alot.


----------



## pudlemom

Whitepoodles:

Some sand for you LOL.. Don't get me wrong I like the beach but it dose get old when you live by it I never thought I would be saying that when we first move here but I sure would like to see a hill once in a while ha,ha...


----------



## whitepoodles

Oh girl, I would give up any hill or mound of snow to live where you and the doggies live.. I think it is heaven.

Tomorrow, I have to get up, go outside in below zero freezing temperature, clean the ice and snow off the van, heat the van so my butt does not freeze on the leather seat and cover my dogs from head to toe in winter coats so that they dont come home and ruin my wood floors being covered with 20 inches of snow. and ice chunks in between their feet webbing, clicking on the wooden floors as if they all wear heels...

Do you still want a hill or a small mound of snow.. you are welcome.... :

another thought.... I will pay you to come here and stay at our house, while my husband the dogs and I move into your home in FLorida then you can tell me how you feel.. HA HA... and I'll bet you will call to tell me to vacate your house ASAP as you are coming home.. dont say I didnt tell you so. :))


----------



## amerique2

Ooh, Onyx looks so majestic! And the puppies are gorgeous. I'm envious of the snow. But when we do get snow, it is nice that it goes away in at most a few days, without a trace. Just don't get as much as I would like. Love seeing the poodle and snow pics!


----------



## *heather*

Onyx is just stunning!! I love him!! And I love the pictures of the "fun in the snow"!! Your poodles are just amazing!!


----------



## whitepoodles

Thanks Heather and Amerique... The holiday season is here and so most canadians wish to have a White X-mas and so snow is most welcome at this time of year.


----------



## *heather*

I am in Ontario :canada: … this is what things looked like on our street last week… (this week it's just about melted, but more is expected on Friday  Rogan doesn't stay still long enough outside to get good snow pictures yet! Lol









































our little Winter Wonderland


----------



## *heather*

ok, one more… here's one I love from last year… time flies, I miss his puppy days and seeing him play in the snow for the first time 









Sorry, didn't mean to hijack this thread, just thought I'd share some snow pictures for those wishing they had some


----------



## whitepoodles

HO HO HO...then you are also a snow bunny.. just like we are here in Montreal.
Finally a great sunny day today.

Love the photos you posted of your dogs.. awsome !


----------



## pudlemom

whitepoodles said:


> Tomorrow, I have to get up, go outside in below zero freezing temperature, clean the ice and snow off the van, heat the van so my butt does not freeze on the leather seat and cover my dogs from head to toe in winter coats so that they dont come home and ruin my wood floors being covered with 20 inches of snow. and ice chunks in between their feet webbing, clicking on the wooden floors as if they all wear heels...



Ok so maybe I do Love the sand ,But a white Christmas would be nice!


----------



## whitepoodles

pudlemom said:


> *Ok so maybe I do Love the sand ,But a white **Christmas would be nice![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Totally agree, but unfortunately we have these white x-mases here for 5-6 months of the year and it can get to you at times.
> 
> I wish I can be a bird and fly south for the winter..LOL


----------



## pudlemom

whitepoodles said:


> I wish I can be a bird and fly south for the winter..LOL


If you find your wings my door is open...


----------



## whitepoodles

LOL you need say nothing else.. ::)


----------



## Teffy

Congratulations whitepoodles! Very classy picture of Onyx and I love the mommy/daughter pictures, so sweet. I would love some of that sand and sun too. 

What's next for the young lad?


----------



## Olie

He is star - yet another one from Ormar! (Thats rhymes LOL) 

Here is what I must say about you. You are a breeder that STILL finds more ways to improve the breed......you could be coasting on your line as some might say but you CONTINUE to find ways to bring in the best attributes to your line. You are so dedicated and I applaud you!:adore:

I just cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitepoodles

Teffy:
Thank you so much for your nice comments.
Onyx will be shown at PCA Nationals... will be left at that time with a U.S. handler to start his U.S. show career and hopefully finish his title there.
Then he will come home, grow more coat and start his special's career in Cda. in late 2011, that is if he continues to develope and mature as we feel he will. One never knows.. we can only hope.


----------



## whitepoodles

Olie:

Thank you so much.. Wow, you really made me blush...

Breeders cant afford to sit in idle. Breeding is always an ongoing process of learning and seeking to creat better dogs with each generation.

If a breeder has no desire to improve on what they have , than what's the point of breeding? Certainly not to create more puppies.....

I trully hope that in my lifetime, they will find the DNA gene markers for SA, Epi, and Addison's. To me this is by far more important and crucial than creating a beautiful line of dogs. We would be in such a better position as breeders if we knew how these ailments are transmitted.


----------



## flufflvr

whitepoodles said:


> I trully hope that in my lifetime, they will find the DNA gene markers for SA, Epi, and Addison's. To me this is by far more important and crucial than creating a beautiful line of dogs. We would be in such a better position as breeders if we knew how these ailments are transmitted.


:amen: OK scientists, get crackin'!


----------



## Ixion

I LOVE Onyx, very striking boy! I'll hopefully be at PCA this year too hopefully I'll get to see him there! ^.^

Have you checked into Delta? I had been doing a little research recently and they have a program they started last year where the dogs shipped as cargo go into a air conditioned van until they are ready to ship to be loaded on to the next plane, maybe something to look into?


----------



## spoospirit

_Onyx is a stunning boy and congratulations on the title!! I can't wait for you to send him to the US so I can follow his career! _


----------



## whitepoodles

Hi Spoospirit and Ixion:

Thank you so kindly for the lovely comments re: Onyx.
He will be at PCA with my handler and then will remain in the U.S. after PCA week with his U.S. handler to start his show career there.
I hope he finishes fast and comes back home to mommy. I will miss him terribly he is such a wonderful dog to live with.

If you guys are going to PCA we will see you there


----------

